# Initialiser un iPad sur l'ordi d'un pote ?



## jdiogon (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour !

Je voudrais savoir si vous pensez qu'il est possible d'initialiser (premier branchement) un iPad sur l'ordi d'un pote ?
Je voudrais faire ça juste le premier coup (je serai chez un ami au Canada) et ensuite je le relierai à mon iMac chez moi.

J'imagine que c'est à peu près pareil que pour un iPhone mais déjà là je sais pas si c'est possible.

Merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider !


----------



## Arkange (31 Mai 2010)

Je ne pense pas que ça pose de problème. Tu peux l'activer avec n'importe quel ordi. Par contre fais bien attention pour l'enregistrement de rentrer les identifiants de ton compte iTunes pour qu'il soit bien déclaré sur ton compte.


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2010)

Oyu, sans problèmes. 

Quand tu rentreras chez toi il t'indiquera qu'il est synchro avec un autre ordinateur et la tu pourras éventuellement changer les options pour la musique et les films par exemple.


----------



## jdiogon (2 Juin 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------

